
WPA2: Broken with KRACK. What Now? - EwanToo
https://www.alexhudson.com/2017/10/15/wpa2-broken-krack-now/
======
gregmac
WPA2 has been around since 2004 -- it's really surprising that there's not a
newer alternative developed and deployed in the last 13 years.

What _is_ around as a potential next standard?

In the meantime, do we just revert to open wifi and use a VPN tunnel overtop?

~~~
Piskvorrr
_We_ could. What do the remaining 99.999% of wifi users do?

~~~
zimpenfish
Tell them to use SSLEverywhere (or equivalent) and/or get them onto VPNs, I
think.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Good point - given a sane set of trusted CAs (sic!), the need for a trusted
last hop mostly goes away.

------
sohkamyung
Paper appears to be out [1]

[1] "Predicting, Decrypting, and Abusing WPA2/802.11 Group Keys" (PDF) [
[https://kryptera.se/assets/uploads/2017/10/usenix2016-wifi.p...](https://kryptera.se/assets/uploads/2017/10/usenix2016-wifi.pdf)
]

------
kristianp
Already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15478750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15478750)

~~~
gok
No, that article is a less significant problem from over a year ago. This is a
new issue.

------
anti-thought
Looks like it will be another pretty branded CVE:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PFSENSE/comments/76ksdi/core_protoc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PFSENSE/comments/76ksdi/core_protocollevel_flaw_in_wpa2_possible_impact/)

They mention it will be at
[https://krackattacks.com](https://krackattacks.com)

